# C50 vs Extreme Power- ride quality?



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

I currently ride an Extreme Power that I've had for two months or so. I'd place it near the top of the many frames I've tried over the years. The fit is super, for me. Sometimes, on rough roads, I wish it was just a touch softer.I've never ridden a C50 and don't know anyone who has one. I've read in reviews and such, that it is a little less stiff and as a consequence I would think it would be just a little more friendly on rough roads. Can anyone who's tried both give me a quick opinion of each bike as far as bump compliance is concerned. Many thanks.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*C50 vs Extreme Power*

Best article written on the subject is on pez.

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5461


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

What wheels are you running? I believe the same review by pez tries the EP with a different set of hoops (Americaqn Classics, I think)and finds them to make quite an improvement over what it came with. I have not rode either of them, (I have a C40) the C50 is known for its excellent ride, with the EP being noticeably stiffer. However, the EP is touted as a comfortable rider as well. I would try another wheelset before giving up on the EP.


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*C50 vs Extreme Power*

I'm using Campy Neutron Ultra's. They ride well and look great with this bike. I haven't given up on it at all, just curious. Of course if I came across a C50 in my size and a color scheme I really liked, I'd be tempted to try it. That kind of testing gets a bit expensive, though.. I'd have to say that the Extreme Power is probably the nicest handling bike I've ever ridden and I've tried several. It's rock solid and as the Pez tester said, for most conditions, quite comfortable.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My seat-of-the-padded shorts opinion after taking totally unscientific test rides on a C50 and an Extreme Power: The C50 was like floating on a cloud. By comparison, the Extreme Power was like riding a bucking bronco.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Pez Review*

I am a very fortunate guy. I have both models and have ridden them both equally over the past year, at least that was in the beginning. Then without really thinking much about it I realized I was preferring the EP and grabbing it much more often.
It is not harsh by any means. It simply feels stronger and makes me believe I am wasting nothing. All the effort goes to the wheel and none is wasted on flex.
I have found that the EP is my absolute favorite ride.
I rode a CX1 recently........Thats another story for another day, but I will say the c50 went from second place to third.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Mulowe said:


> I am a very fortunate guy. I have both models and have ridden them both equally over the past year, at least that was in the beginning. Then without really thinking much about it I realized I was preferring the EP and grabbing it much more often.
> It is not harsh by any means. It simply feels stronger and makes me believe I am wasting nothing. All the effort goes to the wheel and none is wasted on flex.
> I have found that the EP is my absolute favorite ride.
> I rode a CX1 recently........Thats another story for another day, but I will say the c50 went from second place to third.


Okay, I have to ask if you prefer the CX-1 over the EP? Did you get to ride the CX-1 enough to form any general impressions?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Cx1*

I would rank EP first, CX1 second and c50 3rd.
The cx1 is the new GREAT do anything bike.
I also will bet we will see a ton of the CX1's making there way onto the crit series this year.
This bike is a hmmer heads dream, Very stiff and super tight front end, but what makes it great is its a VERY comfortable ride.
Im no engineer but i think the trick is in rear stays.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

Mulowe said:


> I would rank EP first, CX1 second and c50 3rd.
> The cx1 is the new GREAT do anything bike.
> I also will bet we will see a ton of the CX1's making there way onto the crit series this year.
> This bike is a hmmer heads dream, Very stiff and super tight front end, but what makes it great is its a VERY comfortable ride.
> Im no engineer but i think the trick is in rear stays.


Where in your lineup would you rank the Extreme-C (if you have ridden one).


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you are a climber, the Extreme-C would be number 1. If you aren't a climber, it would be pretty far down on your list. Each of these frames have their own specific uses. If you ride centuries every time you go out, and aren't interested in racing, then the C50 is probably top of the list for you. If you are a small guy like me, then probably any of the frames will work for you. I honestly have yet to experience flex in any frame I have ridden, and I can sprint pretty hard, but at 150 lbs. I don't generate an insane amount of watts. I wouldn't mind an Extreme Power, but I really don't have a use for it because I would not be willing to race it. Me, I'm dying to finish my C50 and compare it to my Cristallo.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*The issue*

The real issue is your riding style and of course your size and weight.
Unlike Fabs I have a similar passion for cycling but a body made for hockey.
So at just over 190 I need and want Stiff and great handling.
I havent tried a Ex C and wont.
I live in SoCal so I do all different terrain and always lots of climbing.
So you get the picture, extra gears and stiff response so nothing is wasted.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

I am no lightweight either (175 on a good day, 180 more often than i would like), so the the "C" is out for me as well. I believe Colnago advises a max weight of 180 lbs for that frame. Plus the ride is not on a par with either the C50 or the EP, from what I have read.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I am 150 lbs, and I like to climb. I currently ride a C-50, and although I love the hadling and looks, I honestly would like something a little stiffer feeling. Not to say that I feel any flex in my C-50 frame, my comment is more about road feel. The C-50 feels a little "muted" to me compaired to other carbon frames I have tried. Some may prefer this feeling, but I think I want something that has the same handling and looks of my C-50, but has a litte firmer road feel. Probably either the EP or EC would fit this bill - but I have ridden neither. I probably would prefer the looks of the EP better due to the thicker tubes and slightly more modern look. EPs seem to be more availible on Ebay as well. Any comments on EP vs EC regarding road feel?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

At my optimal racing weight I am between 140 and 142, so I am even lighter. Plus, aren't smaller frames stiffer anyway since the tubes are shorter? I ride a 53 traditional Colnago, which is a pretty small frame in their lineup.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

Read this review of the new EPS. The reviewer thought it was a climbers dream.

http://www.colnago.cc/


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That site isn't a disinterested review. It is a site dedicated to Colnagos.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> That site isn't a disinterested review. It is a site dedicated to Colnagos.


If you are saying that they are biased towards Colnago's in general, that would be accurate. Other reviews of the Extreme Power and the EPS have essentially said the same thing though; that these bikes are not one trick ponys for sprinters only.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What I am saying is that when they say the EP or EPS is a climber's dream, what is that in comparison to? Out of the entire Colnago lineup, that might be true, unless you weigh 140 and the lightness of the Extreme C makes it a climber's dream for you. I might just have to get an Extreme Power to see if there is any difference. Just kidding, but seriously.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> What I am saying is that when they say the EP or EPS is a climber's dream, what is that in comparison to? Out of the entire Colnago lineup, that might be true, unless you weigh 140 and the lightness of the Extreme C makes it a climber's dream for you. I might just have to get an Extreme Power to see if there is any difference. Just kidding, but seriously.


The article made a direct comparison to the Extreme C, with the author saying that he would have overlooked the Extreme Power in favor of the Extreme C had he not tested it. The thread I was responding to asked specifically about the Extreme C in comparison to other Colnagos, and that is why I shared the link to the article.

I know there are a lot of other fine bikes out there besides Colnago's that could be compared to as well. I also know opinions are like you know what; everybody has one. But what I found useful about that particular article is that for that individual, who is a climber, the EP was very satisfying, capable of almost anything, and that is what I love about Colnagos's in general.

I should have been more specific that the article was a road test of the new EPS, not the Extreme Power, and that differences between the two are something I can not speak to.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I didn't actually read the article once I saw that the site was a Colnago fan site. Personally, I don't think it will matter to the majority of people whether they are riding an Extreme C, Extreme Power, EPS, C50, CX-1, CLX, Arte, Primavera, etc. I think a lot of this is all about marketing. Sad thing is that I have fallen victim to it. I bought the C50 to see if there is any difference between it, my Cristallo, and my Arte, because the Cristallo and the Arte feel exactly the same to me even though one is carbon and the other is aluminum. The Oval Krono is the most uncomfortable ride I have ever had.

By the way, the Extreme C, Extreme Power, or EPS will work just fine for me. If I were offered one out of the 3, I think I would go for the Extreme Power. Just my opinion.


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

One thing I am a little puzzled about is the proliferation of extreme power frames for sale on ebay-are people buying these things just to sell them? I can't believe they would be making much money after buying one at retail prices. Probably the way to go if you can find the right size.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

There was one EP up for sale twice on ebay, with a bid price of $2,800 on the second auction. It was a 53cm (i.e., my size) in ST01 (i.e., my color), but I had already ordered the C50 in 53cm and ST01 a month beforehand from Bellatisport. The EP would have been $500 cheaper from ebay, but I really wanted the C50 instead, so I waited for the C50. Who knows, maybe I'll get an EP in 2010. Right now, the C50 is going to be the last bike for a while because I just cannot justify the "need" for an EP. Like I've said before, I have yet to feel as though any portion of a pedal stroke has been lost to flex whether in a sprint or a climb. That makes justifying the EP rather difficult. Plus, I would never race that expensive of a frame, especially since Colnago does not have a crash replacement policy.

By the way, I agree with you about the number of EP's on ebay. I look at all the Colnagos on ebay almost daily, and there are a ton of EP's. Who knows, maybe they are too stiff for some people, or people are just plain broke and need the money.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Perhaps they may well be discontinuing the EP at the end of 09 and want to get rid of some excess inventory...well, that's what i'm hearing anyway.

It seems logical that the EPS take over from the EP as it basically appeals to the same rider. The EPS is lighter / stiffer / same size fittings / integrated h/s and new fork...why would you buy an EP now anyway? (I thought long and hard on mine and decided the EPS for these reasons).

The C50 appeals to a different end use so it will stay - or update to a C60 over the next couple of years...


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

haydos said:


> Perhaps they may well be discontinuing the EP at the end of 09 and want to get rid of some excess inventory...well, that's what i'm hearing anyway.
> 
> It seems logical that the EPS take over from the EP as it basically appeals to the same rider. The EPS is lighter / stiffer / same size fittings / integrated h/s and new fork...why would you buy an EP now anyway? (I thought long and hard on mine and decided the EPS for these reasons).
> 
> The C50 appeals to a different end use so it will stay - or update to a C60 over the next couple of years...


Only one reason to buy the EP over the EPS; you can find one for less than half the price. There was one on Ebay last week with a buy it now price of $2500, with about 30 miles on it.

I have two kids in college, I can't invest $15000 on a bike. The old C40 is going to have to make due for a while.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

haydos said:


> Perhaps they may well be discontinuing the EP at the end of 09 and want to get rid of some excess inventory...well, that's what i'm hearing anyway.
> 
> It seems logical that the EPS take over from the EP as it basically appeals to the same rider. The EPS is lighter / stiffer / same size fittings / integrated h/s and new fork...why would you buy an EP now anyway? (I thought long and hard on mine and decided the EPS for these reasons).
> 
> The C50 appeals to a different end use so it will stay - or update to a C60 over the next couple of years...


I just purchased an EP over and EPS for the following reasons:

1. The EP is less expensive, and I did not have a long wait for it to arrive.
2. I do not like the oversized headtube look on the EPS - it seems visually out of proportion to me.
3. I wanted the ST01 color, which was standard and available on the 08 EP, but is not available on the EPS. 
4. EPS color schemes are not all that attractive in my opinion. 
5. I doubt that the weight difference between the EP and EPS is very much at all - and definately not the claimed 200 grams! Probably more like 50-100 at the most.
6. At 150lbs, I don't need a frame stiffer than an EP.


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*Three month update...*

I've had my EP ('07) for about three months. It fits me better than any bike (of many) I've owned so far, which is very important. I was worried at first that the ride would be harsh, but it's actually not bad at all. I ride a lrger size (59) which probably helps, and also use a plush saddle (Fizik Aliante) and right now I'm using fairly conventional wheels with 95 pounds or so of of pressure. It handles great and feels very solid and safe. Oh, and it looks great, which is also important. I got mine on sale, but still pretty expensive, and so far I'd have to say it ranks among my top three overall.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a second kid on the way and cannot invest $15,000 in a bike because we are already saving for their college tuition. Paid a little less than $3,200 for my C50, and that included shipping. I think this build will be right around the $5,000 mark, and it will be the last build until the EPS because an old news frame and it isn't $5,000. What most people do not understand is that they actually do not need the bikes that the pros ride. There are a few guys that put out enough power to need what the pros ride, but that is only a few.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Nice Gate!!!*



Roger H said:


> I've had my EP ('07) for about three months. It fits me better than any bike (of many) I've owned so far, which is very important. I was worried at first that the ride would be harsh, but it's actually not bad at all. I ride a lrger size (59) which probably helps, and also use a plush saddle (Fizik Aliante) and right now I'm using fairly conventional wheels with 95 pounds or so of of pressure. It handles great and feels very solid and safe. Oh, and it looks great, which is also important. I got mine on sale, but still pretty expensive, and so far I'd have to say it ranks among my top three overall.


Looks like it leads to a great view and guards a beautiful complex! Nice bike too BTW!!!


----------



## Roger H (Feb 8, 2002)

*Supposedly the gate to....*

what used to be the "Neverland Ranch" formerly owned by Michael Jackson. At least that's what my riding buddy told me. It was along the route of the Solvang Prelude last November. Nice scenery but really rough roads.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Just posted a reveiw of a CX-1*

While I don't have much experience with the C-50 series, many of my team are Colnago guys. A bunch of us are supposed to be on CX-1s this coming season. They seem to expect an improvment with the new CX-1s... Since I'm no help the team in any meaningful races, mine didn't need to be matching the other guys, but I wanted it NOW.  I am on an extended stay in So. Cal., training and riding near Mt. Palomar, Mt. Laguna and Borrego Springs for most of the winter.

I go about 165lbs at 6' and race in 60+ Masters..have been at it for years and on many many different frames. I like the CX-1. Read the reveiw on this site..
Don Hanson


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> I didn't actually read the article once I saw that the site was a Colnago fan site. Personally, I don't think it will matter to the majority of people whether they are riding an Extreme C, Extreme Power, EPS, C50, CX-1, CLX, Arte, Primavera, etc. I think a lot of this is all about marketing. Sad thing is that I have fallen victim to it. I bought the C50 to see if there is any difference between it, my Cristallo, and my Arte, because the Cristallo and the Arte feel exactly the same to me even though one is carbon and the other is aluminum.



Dude, You've just crushed the bike industry with one fell swoop!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What are you talking about. I have been one of the biggest supporters of the bike industry over the past 3 years with the purchase of 6 frames and 5 Campy Record groupos, not to mention all the other stuff. I am finally coming to the realization that the newest and greatest isn't that much better than what it replaced, so I might as well wait another 10 years before buying anything new. That way, there will be some really significant technological gains the next time I upgrade. I waited 20 years to buy a new bike (i.e., 1985 to 2006), and the difference was substantial. I went from a 6 speed freewheel to a 10 speed cogset. Went from down tube friction shifters to indexed brifters. Went from 22 pounds to 15 pounds. Didn't notice any difference in stiffness anywhere at all.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Roger H said:


> what used to be the "Neverland Ranch" formerly owned by Michael Jackson. At least that's what my riding buddy told me. It was along the route of the Solvang Prelude last November. Nice scenery but really rough roads.



Do you know who bought that place in the end? Didn't Eminen look at buying it? Update; heard from La Toya (his sis) on Big Brother UK, that MJ still owns it; he just doesn't live there anymore. Apparently he can't part with the place...


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

fabsroman said:


> What are you talking about. I have been one of the biggest supporters of the bike industry over the past 3 years with the purchase of 6 frames and 5 Campy Record groupos, not to mention all the other stuff. I am finally coming to the realization that the newest and greatest isn't that much better than what it replaced, so I might as well wait another 10 years before buying anything new. That way, there will be some really significant technological gains the next time I upgrade. I waited 20 years to buy a new bike (i.e., 1985 to 2006), and the difference was substantial. I went from a 6 speed freewheel to a 10 speed cogset. Went from down tube friction shifters to indexed brifters. Went from 22 pounds to 15 pounds. Didn't notice any difference in stiffness anywhere at all.



Your American aren't you?  You just don't get irony at all do you guys? Sorry.:cryin:


----------

